# PACU 20 pounds in 20 gallon tank



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my pacus, How much longer do you think he can stay in this tank before I upgrade to a 40 gallon?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

this is the worst joke ever!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

lol thanks


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

He can do well in there for LIFEEEEEEEEEEEE! No need to change anything, f*ck it...they are so hardy I don't think he requires a water change! Just feed him highly greasy pig skin, and you'll be ok!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

man you suck at photoshopping you could have atleast put some time into it


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice pic


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

wow he looks slippery, almost like he's out of water, while still in it.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ROFLMAO


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

If you take out the skeleton he should be good for another 5 years or so :laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to non piranha


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that tank is too big u can prob down grade and use that tank for something like a snakehead or alligator gar


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

okay, the first fish i ever had were two pacus in a 10gal. i was only about 8 so yea i didn't know jack...anywho within a few months it seriosly looked like that but with two, lol.

*i think my dad fed them to the dog, he never did tell me what he did with them.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

my version of 'pacu in tiny tank'


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

put it into a fish bowl, lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> put it into a fish bowl, lol
> [snapback]1185254[/snapback]​


gimme a sec to find one....

edit: here ya go.... can you say 'oops'?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

hahahah, does this make us bad people to joke about this?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> hahahah, does this make us bad people to joke about this?
> [snapback]1185272[/snapback]​


yes, your going to hell lol


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

poo


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That last one is priceless


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

let me eat it or put that bad boy in a pond.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the first pic is pretty bad


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Old thread from a month ago!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

say no to old spam threads.
wes


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> say no to old spam threads.


In that case: closed


----------

